# The curse is broken!



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Caught my first fish of 2004, which happened to be a 9" crappie from 25' of water. Also caught two small walleyes, in the same depth. All were at Ashtabula last night, and all on forage minnow or buckshot spoons with whole minnows back-hooked.

I know, it isn't much, but it is amazing how three fish, no matter how small can make you feel like you want to ice fish every day!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats man! You knew the streak wouldn't last forever....


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> You knew the streak wouldn't last forever


Isn't that what they said at the superbowl? :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

nj...nice to see ya here;

I finally caught my first Crappie of the year. Too bad it might be my last. I am leaving for South Carolina for a month this Saturday. We caught a couple of them 13" plus. What a great time. Me and my buddy caught and were able to cull our limits.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rude -

Catch me some of those SC smallies and greenies if you get a chance!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I will if they let me. Hope I have time to find out!


----------

